# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  [Concours] Le SMILEY d'or - edition aout 2005 termine

## Superstivix

*[Edition par grafikm_fr]*Ce post-it regroupera les rsultats des "smileys d'or"... pour le moment...
Si cette tradition trs charmante et surtout trs mouarfante persiste, le post-it s'etoffera...  ::wink:: 
Pour le moment, -Sylvain Leray- est l'organisateur du concours, mais vous etre libre d'en rdefinir les rgles par MP ou en discutant dans la prsente Taverne (mais pas de troll, je surveille...  ::wink:: )
*[/edition par grafikm_fr]*


On doit pouvoir organiser un concours de devinette sur ce thme.
  ::roi::   Le smiley d'or   ::roi::  

le but du jeu est donc d'imaginer une description pour les smileys suivants :
(il n'y pas de bonne ou de mauvaise rponse, seule l'imagination sera prime par les juges),  vos neuronnes !

PS : Pour cette premire edition je suis seul juge, ce qui simplifie enormment les votes. Je lis  voix haute et je vote avec des petits panneaux sur lesquels j'ai inscrit une note de 0  5. Effectivement c'est trs subjectif.


88

:O

OP

Y8

<Ol

{OO

OTO

IB

I8

(o)


Pour chaque smiley,  la discretion des juges, une note de 0  5 sera donne au participant. Soit un note sur 50 points. Rsultats le 30 juin !
bonne chance  tous !!!

Rcapitulatifs des rsultats :

1) *stupid_puma : 34 Points  smiley d'or !*
2) *SpaceFrog : 33 Points  smiley d'argent !* 
3) *SuperStivix : 31 Points  smiley de bronze* 
4) *Damsou : 30 Points* 
5) *rivierem : 29 Points * 
6) *LeChip : 27 Points* 
7) *System : 25 Points* 
8. *Bakonu : 20 Points* 
9) *Aldbaran : 17 Points*
10)*SkaknYoshi : 6 Points  Smiley de PLOMB*

Rsultats dfinitifs: (dans l'ordre) (pour n'avoir  garder que ce post, et pas tout le reste, dans l'eventualit d'un archivage...)
*stupid_puma : 34 Points  smiley d'or !*


88
Deux jeunes freres siamois mexicains font la queue devant le cinma
3 Pts
:O
deux mexicains ne craignant pas le soleil essayent de convaincre un partisan du sombrero des bienfaits de l'heliotherapie
5 Pts
OP
une mexicaine jouant  la marelle (ok, c'est tir par les cheveux)
1 Pts
Y8
deux jeunes mexicains essayent de comprendre le fonctionnement d'une baguette de sourcier
4 Pts
<Ol
un cyclope quelque peu dsapoint par son chapeau de clown
 ::lol::  5 Pts
{OO
le meme cyclope tres surpris car il ne pensait pas porter si bien le beret basque
5 Pts
OTO
deux mexicains au parloir (h pedro, dis moi ou tou as cach l magot ...)
3 Pts
IB
un gymnaste se rend compte alors qu'il est en plein exercice aux barres assymetriques que ses souliers ne sont pas de la meme pointure (si j'ai un point la dessus z'etes bien sympa !!)
1 Pts (sympa hein ?)
I8
les deux jeunes mexicains son en train de rparer l'erreur vestimentaire de notre gymnaste
2 Pts
(o)
Pdro a cass son hulahop.. 
bravo, 5 Pts, on sent la dtresse de Pdro...


*SpaceFrog : 33 Points  smiley d'argent !* 

88 rugby  15 au mexique ... mle
2 Pts
:O un Mexicain qui promne ses deux chiwawas
2 Pts
OP un mexicain qui as une couille qui dpasse de son short
1 Pts
Y8 Deux jeunes garnements mexicains qui regardent sous les jupes ...
4 Pts
<Ol Un mexicain qui lit le journal sur les toilettes
5 Pts
{OO Deux mexicains sur un tandem
5 Pts
OTO Deux Mexicain aux urinoirs
4 Pts
IB Un pre et son fils Mexicains colls  une vitrine d'lectromnager pour voir un match de foot  la tl...
5 Pts
I8 Et l ils font la courte chelle pour regarder au dessus du mur ...
3 Pts
(o) Une Mexicaine enceinte
2 Pts


*SuperStivix : 31 Points  smiley de bronze* 


88 -> 4 nains mxicains faisant une contre 
3 Pts
:O -> Un mxicain allong sur sa serviette  la plage 
5 Pts  8) 
OP -> Jos sur le sentier de la guerre avec son Tomahawk 
2 Pts
Y8 -> Carmen montre qu'elle est sait faire le poirier mme en jupe 
3 Pts
<Ol -> Luis a un rection aprs la prestation de Carmen 
2 Pts
{OO -> Franck Poncherello qui tranporte Eric Becker sur son Harley 
4 Pts
OTO -> Pitin le comptoir est trop haut, une bire tavernier 
5 Pts !
IB -> Oula l'opration mamaire de Carmen s'est mal passe 
1 Pts
I8 -> Deux mxicains font du squash 
2 Pts
(o) -> C'est Pdro Vador dans son super Tie Fighter
4 Pts


*Damsou : 30 Points* 

88 <-deux bandes de deux mexicains se sont face avant un duel au pistolet
3 Pts
:O <-un asiatique qui baille tres fort
2 Pts
OP <-un mexicain observe une hache dpos  ses pieds
2 Pts
Y8 <-deux membres de la mafia mexicaine observent le cadavre de leur victime qu'ils ont coup en 2 (l'otre moiti est plus loin)
3 Pts
<Ol <-un randonneur mexicain avec un sac  dos, consultant une carte
4 Pts
{OO <-deux CRS mxicain qui progressent derriere un bouclier
4 Pts
OTO <-deux mexicains dplacent un belier pour all enfoncer une porte
4 Pts
IB <-deux mexicains se font face (ils sont colls) juste avant se batte pour l'amour d'une somalienne qui les observe
3 Pts
I8 <-deux mexicains sont au pied du mur
1 Pts (plagia non intentionnel de SpaceFrog ?)
(o) <-le haut du corps d'un mexicain qui est en train de nager (la partie basse tant sous l'eau)
4 Pts


*rivierem : 29 Points * 

88 deux wonderbras dans la chambre d'une mexicaine
1 Pts
:O un mexicain jouant a la petanque
3 Pts
OP un travesti mexicain en train de mettre ses seins dans un wonderbra
2 Pts
Y8 une mexicaine avce un wonderbra et un string
2 Pts
<Ol une somalienne ayant bloque un mexicain dasn un coin
2 Pts
{OO 2 mexicains cach derriere un rideau
4 Pts
OTO deux mexicains reparant un velo
5 Pts
IB une somalienne avec un wonderbra
3 Pts
I8 deux petits mexicains courant apres une somalienne
2 Pts
(o) un petit mexicain jouant a batman
5 Pts



*LeChip : 27 Points* 

88 J'ai mal  la tte  force de suivre cette fille des yeux
2 Pts
:O Mme en l'ouvrant comme a j'arrive pas  bouffer leur "double big mac"
2 Pts
OP ...en plus y a toujours un bout de salade pour se coller dans ma barbe
2 Pts
Y8 -Tu sais faire le poirier ? - Non mais je peux te montrer mon c..
1 Pts
<Ol Pff... aprs chaque fte je me rveille avec le casque
3 Pts
{OO Rachat de deux petites socits info par microsoft
5 Pts
OTO rentabilit et efficacit aux USA : la double potence
4 Pts
IB La dernire fois que je l'aie vue, elle tait toute maigre. L elle a pris du bide.
3 Pts
I8 La dernire fois que je l'ai vue, c'tait une limande. Maintenant, regarde ces formes !
3 Pts
(o) Si a te dit on finit la soire en prenant un verre chez moi...
2 Pts


*System : 25 Points* 


88 : 2 femmes montrant leurs Q  l'air 
1 Pts
:O : Un mxicain en bote de nuit 
3 Pts
OP : Un homme sur le plongeoir de sa piscine 
?1 Pts
Y8 : 2 mexicains buvant un maxi coktail (Gros verre) 
5 Pts
<Ol : Un mexicain s'tant fait attraper par les flics (le < montre la lumire) coll au mur de sa maison 
5 Pts
{OO : 2 mexicains qui attendent l'ouverture de la boite de nuit pour rejoindre le premier (second smiley en haut) 
4 Pts
OTO : 2 mxicains pas assis  la mme table dans un bar spars par un mur en bois 
2 Pts
IB : Un pere et son fils dans une voiture 
2 Pts
I8 : Les 2 siges de la voiture vides 
2 Pts
(o) : Un mxicain sur une rampe de roller
2 Pts


*Bakonu : 20 Points* 

88 -> 2 bonhommes de neige mexicains (trs rare) 
3 Pts
:O -> un mexicain devant un distributeur de boissons 
2 Pts
OP -> "je fais une partie de tennis" (contre un mexicain) 
2 Pts
Y8 -> une blonde mexicaine 
2 Pts
<Ol -> un militaire mexicain au garde  vous 
4 Pts
{OO -> un mouton mexicain en coma ethylique 
?1 Pts
OTO -> une trotinette mexicaine 
2 Pts
IB -> un siberien(fo changer un peu) qui chie 
0 Pts
I8 -> "je vais pisser" (comme un mexicain) 
0 Pts
(o) -> un bandit mexicain ecrou
4 Pts


*Aldbaran : 17 Points 
dont -2 points, le concours se voulant plutt "lger"*

88
une sentinelle de Matrix
2 Pts
:O
Une vielle actrice porno
0 Pts  ::evil::  
OP
un cyclope qui a perdu une dent
4 Pts
Y8
une sentinelle de Matrix amoche
2 Pts
<Ol
un cyclope qui fte son anniversaire tout seul
3 Pts
{OO
une trs vielle actrice porno sur le dos
0 Pts
OTO
L'quipe mexicaine de curling
3 Pts
IB
un castor chinois
3 Pts
I8
Robocop qui fait des bulles
2 Pts
(o)
une vielle actrice porno, de dos
0 Pts
 

*SkaknYoshi : 6 Points 
dont -2 points, le concours se voulant plutt "lger"*

88 une partouze de mexicain
0 Pts
:O mexicain d'rigine indienne appel "petites-bourses"
1 Pts
OP mexicain a casquette
2 Pts
Y8 une branlette espagnole
0 Pts
<Ol un mexicain contre un mur avec une coquille
1 Pts
{OO brochette de mexicain
1 Pts
OTO string de mexicaine a gros c...
1 Pts
IB un sein en moins, atteint du cancer du sein?
0 Pts
I8 mexicaine contre un mur
2 Pts
(o) un petit c.. pret pour la s..."bip"
0 Pts

----------


## Manopower

Voici donc la 2me dition tant attendue par LeChip (entre autres).

Rappel du principe : 
Nous vous proposons 10 smileys gnrs pseudo alatoirement par les juges. votre mission : trouver une interprtation amusante du dit smiley. 

Rgles prcises :
1- Vous postez  la suite de ce message vos 10 rponses, qui sont dfinitives puissque nous les copions / collons pour le vote ds qu'un des juges tombe dessus.
2- Evitez si possible trop de commentaires sur les rponses des autres (demande du gentil modrateur) uniquement vos 10 rponses  la suite de 
ce post. Vous pouvez toujours ouvrir un nouveau fred pour dire plein de mouarf et autres bravo aux gens remplis de talents.
3- Les descriptions proposes doivent *respecter les rgles de la taverne* (pas de raciscme (mme envers les mexicains  ::lol:: ), pas de vulgarit, je vous laisse le soin d'aller relire les rgles si vous ne les connaissez pas encore, ou si vous les avez oubli.)
4- le concours se termine le 15 Juillet, avant cette date, les juges communiquent les scores par MP entre eux aucune note ne sera dlivre avant cette date. (sauf pot de vin / et autres cadeaux aux juges   :8O:  )
chaque smiley est not entre 0 et 5,  la discretion des deux juges.
a savoir que le non respect des rgles de la taverne sera not plus vers le 0 (zro) et l'humour, l'imagination plutt vers le 5 (cinq)
5- Les juges : -sylvain leray- et le gagant du dernier smiley d'or : stupid_puma (bravooooo !). Les juges ne participent pas au concours.
6- Plagia : Toute description ressemblant trop  une description prcdemment trouves par un autre joueur sera note sur 2 points, pas sur 5 points. Donc vous avez tout le temps pour participer jusqu'au 15 juillet, mais plus tard vous posterez, plus il sera dur de trouver des ides originales.
7- bonus : un bonus de 2 pts sur le total sera attribu  un graphiste talentueux qui saura nous crer des Gif anims / jpg simple representant les trophs des smileys d'or, d'argent, de bronze et de plomb (pour le dernier) Uploadez vos essais sur un site et envoyez l'url par MP  moi et/ou  Stupid_puma


<EO

O...x

&"<

//__

_)

OO-

{^}

.-

<==@==

GI


-------------------------------------------------------------

Bonne chance  tous !

----------


## be_on_edge

Les voici, les voila .....
Les ... (roulements de tambour please  ::D:  )..

*RESULTATS SMILEY D'OR Juillet 2004 !!!!*

Prambule : Tout d'abord toutes nos excuses pour avoir un chouia tard a donner les resultats, Merci de votre patience.
Ensuite un immense bravo collectif pour toutes vos inventions. Un grand nombre nous ont extremement fait rire. 
J'avoue que personnellement j'aurais t incapable de
trouver des ides aussi droles que celles ci
Une mention spciale pour BenProg et ses crations smileystiques fort russies. Et puis enfin, et bien nos notes et nos commentaires ont 
dpendu en grande partie de notre etat d'esprit a la 
dcouverte de vos posts, sachez que si vous n'avez pas gagn 
aujourd'hui votre chance viendra sans doute demain
Merci encore a vous tous et.......
Un grand bravo  LeChip !!!!!!!!


*LeChip 74/100 Smiley d'or !!!!!*

<EO
Oui j'ai un peigne sous le bonnet. Et alors ? Les nains de 
jardin ont tout de mme le droit d'tre coquets non ?
SL -----> 4 mouarf
SP -----> 4 super commentaire
O...x
Superbe drive de Tiger Woods qui nous a sorti le sombrero 
aujourd'hui. Sa balle se pose sur le green tout prs du 
trou.
SL -----> 4 Jolie tentative (rate) de ne pas parler des mexicains
SP -----> 4 vive le sport
&"<
Les vers ressentent la douleur : celui-ci se tord sous les coups de bec du moineau, ce froce prdateur.
SL -----> 4 je suis trs sensible  la dtresse des animaux
SP -----> 4 les oiseaux sont mchants
//__
Pff.. tu veux pas zapper ? a fait une demi-heure qu'on 
regarde "Le plus grand domino du monde". C'est lassant...
SL -----> 3 mouarf encore didon, c'est mouarfant tout a !
SP -----> 5 explos de rire
_)
Boah moi aussi je peux passer une barre  1 mtre avec une 
perche qui en fait trois...
SL -----> 4 Bravo, belle imagination
SP -----> 4 vive le sport dis-je !
OO-
Dnouement tragique d'un film mexicain : Carmen se jette 
devant Pedro et reoit la balle qui lui tait destine. 
Sniff...
SL -----> 5 la je ne rie pas du tout (c'est tragique), mais c'est super bien trouv
SP -----> 4 excellent on dirait west side story !
{^}
Vengeance de la race canine : un sandwich au chinois.
SL -----> 5 : avec un peu de Ketchup s'il vous plait
SP -----> 3 plus faim
.-
Freddy Kruger ("les Griffes de la nuit") faisant un carnage, 
il ne reste presque rien de ses victimes...
SL -----> 2 : Trop de morceaux indfinis
SP -----> 2 : j'vais vomir
<==@==
Y a pas trop de neige au mexique : je prfre y aller en 
chasse-neige pour pas me viander.
SL -----> 2 : si y'a pas de neige, pourquoi y aller en chasse neige ?
SP -----> 2 oui hein..
GI
Caramba ! Dormir contre un mur c'est bien mais a dforme le 
sombrero !
SL -----> 5 mouarf, la siesta esta caliente amigo !
SP -----> 4 vive les mexicains innatendus
____________________________________________________________

*SuperStivix 67/100 Smiley d'argent !!!!* (et un coup de fouet, un )

<EO : Un mxicain qui tracte un chinois en pouss-pouss, onaura tout vu!
SL --------> 4 mouarf
SP --------> 3 united colors of smiley d'or
O...x : Joli ricochet de Pdro qui prends la tte du concours
SL --------> 3 petit mouarf
SP --------> 5 gros mouarf !!!
&"< : Un chinois qui a pos son chapeau pour boire un cocktail avec une paille qui en jette
SL --------> 4 super la paille, de quelle couleur ?
SP --------> 3
//__ : Une somalienne tendue sur le dos les jambes releves
SL --------> 2 : oui mais pourquoi faire ? pour jongler avec une balle ?
SP --------> 2 un peu marre des somaliennes moi...
_) : Un somalien qui plonge pour rattraper la pelote avec  sa chistera, comme quoi tout le monde joue  la pelote basque
SL --------> 4 mouarf mais o vont ils trouver tout a ???
SP --------> 5 excellent cuila !!!
OO- : Harry Potter et sa baguette suivide son pote Ron
SL --------> 3 au moins ce ne sont pas des mexicains ce coup ci !
SP --------> 3 original oui !!
{^} : Un combat de taureaux avec un arbitre chinois
SL --------> 4 la dtresse du chinois, tu la ressens l non ?
SP --------> 3 pauvres taureaux, ils vont se faire mal !
.- : Ils font des selles trop troites sur leur vlos d'appartements
SL --------> 3 : super mouarf, mais... il est o le vlo ??
SP --------> 4 il m'a fallu du temps mais je le vois et mouarf !!
<==@== : Un chinois s'apprte  faire un beau strike
SL --------> 3 : original
SP --------> 3 et non, il fait juste un spare
GI : Un pauvre somalien qui pisse face au vent!
SL --------> 3 : le pauvre...
SP --------> 3 comme quoi, les pampers...
__________________________________________________________


*Spacefrog 66/100 Smiley de bronze !!!* 

<EO Pche avec une fouenne dans une mare au Loas
SL ------> 3 (elle est folle cette grenouille)
SP ------> 2 (capilotract)
O...x Gomtre mexicain
SL ------> 4
SP ------> 4 (dnote une excellente connaissance du milieu 
socio-professionnel sud-amricain)
&"< Un canard en plastique  monter soi mme en trois pices le corps les yeux et les ailes
SL --------> 5, mouarf
SP --------> 4 j'attendais un canard au portable
//__ Pub pour un gel coiffant fixation extrme
SL ---------> 3
Sp ---------> 3 aussi, pas dcoiffant
_) Grenouille de l'espace regardant au coin d'un mur (_)
SL ---------> 4
SP ---------> 2
OO- Ha ben j'ai enfin retrouv mes lunettes ...
SL ---------> 2
SP ---------> 2
{^} Salt de porte de mtro qui se referment trop vite !
SL ---------> 4
SP ---------> 3 (ca sent le vcu ...)
.- Grenouille de l'espace borgne avec un sonotone
SL ---------> 5
SP ---------> 4 (effectivement il est timbr)
<==@== Guillaume Tel  encore frapp.
SL ---------> 2 (trop facile)
SP ---------> 4 (facile peut etre mais j'aime )
GI Version Soft: un cygne et un roseau,
version hard: un tortionnaire ?
SL : pour l'ensemble des rponses : 3 (j'aime bien la version hard )
SP : Pareil bien que je prefere le cygne : 3
___________________________________________________________

*olivier.m 65/100*
<EO : Une fourchette qui pique un petit pois
SL -------> 3, on sent la dtresse du petit pois
SP -------> 2, pour la detresse du participant aussi
O...x : Un mexicain suivant la piste d'un trsor
SL -------> 1
SP -------> 2 
&"< : Un zombie
SL -------> 3
SP -------> 2 bof...
//__ : Une echelle pour neuneu (sans barreaux)
SL -------> 3 baaaaaah comment qu'on fait pour monter ???
SP -------> 5 moooooooort de rire
_) : Un canard de profil (qui regarde a gauche)
SL -------> 2
SP -------> 2 pas tres original en effet
OO- : Une brochette de SHAMALO
SL -------> 3
SP -------> 3
{^} : Un chinois attaqu par deux crocodiles
SL -------> 5, pire que le petit pois, le chinois en dtresse
SP -------> 4
.- : Un barbu borgne qui baille (je sais il faut de l'imagination...)
SL -------> 5  y regarder de plus prs a ressemble vachement c'est vrai !
SP -------> 4 oui il manque plus que le crochet pour faire le capitaine du meme nom
<==@== : Un mexicain sur un kayak
SL -------> 3
SP -------> 4 original
GI : Pacman bourr qui a encore oubli ses clefs (G = pacman, I= la porte de chez lui)
SL -------> 5
SP -------> 4 et je note sec (mais ou va t'il chercher ca  !!!)
____________________________________________________________

*rivierm 64/100*

<EO Mexicain sur un chasse neige
SL ---------> 3
SP ---------> 4
O...x Mexicain ayant fait le petit poucet pour retrouver son tresor
SL ---------> 3
SP ---------> 4
&"< Oreille d'un rugbyman aprs un match
SL ---------> 3
SP ---------> 5 mouarf j'adore le rugby
//__ Tour de Pize
SL ---------> 3
SP ---------> 3
_) Bulldozer ayant ecrase la Tour de Pize
SL --------->2
SP ---------> 4
OO- 2 Mexicains en train de faire du tir a la corde
SL ---------> 4
SP ---------> 2 : mou
{^} Yvette H. jouant de son accordeon
SL ---------> 2
SP ---------> 3
.- Partie de ping pong avec un arbitre
SL ---------> 2 : dur dur
SP ---------> 2 : certes certes
<==@== Une range de skieur faisant la chenille ou il ne reste plus qu'un seul skieur debout
SL ---------> 5, fallait trouver les skieurs
SP ---------> 4,j'adore aussi
GI Somalienne dans des escaliers en colimaon
SL --------->3
SP ---------> 3
____________________________________________________________

*kelu 57/100* 
<EO : un mexicain qui passe la tondeuse
SL -----> 2
SP -----> 2 elle est pas belle la tondeuse
O...x : un mexicain qui essaye de pisser sur une araigne
SL -----> 5 mort de rire
SP -----> 5 j'ai hsit  mettre 6
&"< : le prince Charles qui parle
SL -----> 2 rigolo mais c'est un personne connue donc... rgles de la taverne.
SP -----> 3 oui mais rigolo
//__ : fido dido cach derrire un mur
SL -----> 3 original
SP -----> 2 oui mais bof
_) : un pelican vu de profil
SL -----> 2, pelican, canard mme combat
SP -----> 2
OO- : j'ai cass une branche de mes lunettes
SL -----> 1 trop facile
SP -----> 2 certes
{^} : un poussin qui garde la tte haute
SL -----> 4 bien trouv
SP -----> 5 excellent tu veux dire !!!
.- : rasta qui s'allume une clope
SL -----> 3 dur dur ce smiley
SP -----> 4 j'aime bien qd meme
<==@== : tatouage d'internaute
SL -----> 2
SP -----> 4 si, le @ perc avec "maman for ever" ecrit  dessus j'aime bien
GI : un serpent qui attend devant la porte
SL -----> 2 wouah les boules pour celui qui ouvre la porte.il sera mort, mais pas de rire.
SP -----> 2 et moi non plus
____________________________________________________________

*supprend 56/100*

<EO Bozzo le clown essaie les nouvelles attractions du Futuroscope avec les lunettes 3D
SL ----> 5 : mouarf !
SP ----> 4 : tres bien vu en effet
O...x le dernier petit Xmen trane un gros boulet
SL ----> 3
SP ----> 2 dja vu l'histoire du boulet non ?
&"< soit pas dprim Batman
SL ----> 2
SP ----> 3 mignon
//__ dsl mais ce smiley reprsenterait bien Hitler
SL ----> 2, oui mais o ?
SP ----> 1 la dans le coin a droite
_) une tte de pingouin trop maltrait par un yti
SL ----> 3 : a coup de flamand rose ?
SP ----> 3 la souffrance de l'animal m'a toujours mu
OO- un mec  lunette qui regarde de travers
SL ----> 2
SP ----> 1 dja vu le coup des lunettes
{^} Alphonse "Grumeaux" vu de dessus (un des jumeaux Razmoquette)
SL ----> 5 : tout  fait, maintenant que tu le dis, a y ressemble beaucoup !
SP ----> 5 excellent
.- Saddam Hussen  un oeil qui lche
SL ----> 2
SP ----> 3 pour l'actualit
<==@== Rien ne sert de courir il faut partir  point
SL ----> 2
SP ----> 3 mignon (oui j'me repete et alors ?)
GI main ferm quip d'un coup de poing amricain
SL ----> 2
SP ----> 3 pas mal vu
____________________________________________________________


*BlackSun 55/100*

<EO Mexicain devant l'entre de son garage (vue de haut, sens de lecture <-)
SL --------> 2 bof
SP --------> 2 pas mieux
O...x vue de face de jojo le pirate borgne au sourire dent
SL --------> 2 mou
SP --------> 1 toujours pas mieux
&"< profile d'un poisson
SL --------> 4
SP --------> 2
//__ un drapeau flottant firement(sens de lecture <-)
SL --------> 3 parcequ'il est pas facile ce smiley
SP --------> 3 certes mais quand meme, il faudrait rire un peu
_) papy julio dans son rocking-chair (profile)
SL --------> 3
SP --------> 2 je ris toujours pas
OO- les yeux d'un crocodile deppassant de l'eau...
SL --------> 3 version Cartoon !
SP --------> 2 non, vraiment pas
{^} profiles de jean qui rit et jean qui pleure mis dos a dos
le dessin tant stylis le "^" permet de diffrencier les 2 jeans
SL --------> 2
SP --------> 2 l'accent n'est pas assez mis sur le personnage a gauche au troisieme plan qui symbolise la fragilit de l'espece humaine ...
.- Raoul sur son tracteur faisant signe que l'on peut le doubler (profil)
SL --------> 5 gnial fallait le trouver le tracteur l
SP --------> 5 oui la je ris
<==@== piaf le bec ouvert recrachant un serpent qu'il avait  
pris pour un ver @ etant le serpent!
SL --------> 3
SP --------> 4 pasque je ris encore du tracteur
GI le profile du fameux moustachu Grard au grande oreilles et au nez fin !
SL --------> 3 je croyais que Grard avait un gros nez et les oreilles fines non ?
SP --------> 2 mais vraiment le tracteur mooort de rire
____________________________________________________________
*SkaknYoshi  53/100* 

<EO : Un mxicain qui traine un canard dans une brouette pour aller se baigner
SL -------> 2 y peut y aller tout seul le canard.
SP -------> 1 Quel canard ?
O...x : Mexicain nomm jsus qui porte se croix
SL -------> 1, rgles du forum, a doit tomb la dessus. Jesus n'tait pas mxicain.
SP -------> 3, original et pas insultant
&"< : cchinois avec les cils(") maquill qui drague 2 mexicaine dont une a les lacets dfaits
SL -------> 5: gnial, mort de rire, presque 6 !
SP -------> 4 j'adore les lacets
//__ : 2 somaliennes portes par le vent ont pouss une autre somalienne
SL -------> 2 moui
SP -------> 2 c'est ballot ca
_) : coupe de fruit renverse avec une cerise et une banane
SL -------> 3 au moins c'est pas un canard
SP -------> 4 j'aime bien les natures mortes
OO- : deux mexicain on pouss une petite somalienne
SL -------> 2 : que de violence dans ce monde de brutes...
SP -------> 1 oui les vilains !
{^} : un chinois dans une cage d'escalier
SL -------> 2 moui
SP -------> 2 certes
.- : "plateau de fruit de mer (crabe ; palourde ; crevette avec une seule antenne,- )
SL -------> 5 : mouarf
SP -------> 5 explos de rire
<==@== : "oh mon addresse mail se barre en tgv"
SL -------> 2 : dommage a.
SP -------> 4 c'est la fatigue mais ca me fait bien rire
GI : "h Joe t'es ou?"
SL -------> 1 : Faudra qu'on lance "Carambar d'or 2004" non ?
SP -------> 2 quel parfum ?


____________________________________________________________

*ben prog 43 /100 +4 points/100 = 47/100*

<EO : Un mateau piqueur (lire : droite = haut, gauche = bas )
SL -----> 2 : a manque de posie
SP -----> 3 : allez, c'est mignon
O...x : Pierre qui roule n'amasse pas mousse
SL -----> 4 : En voil de la posie, magnifique !
SP -----> 4 j'aime
&"< : Des flatulences .. ( < le postrieur, &" la fume nocive qui s'chappe -fallait le trouver celui la))
SL -----> 1 : Posie j'avais dit....
SP -----> 1 : ca pique aux yeux !
//__ : Un somalien tomb de derrire son arbre
SL -----> 2 : moui
SP -----> 2 pov' gars
_) : Un taverneur qui tire la lagngue (_ : la langue,  un oeil, ) le derrire de la tete)
SL -----> 2 : a ressemble pas plutt  un canard ?
SP -----> 2
OO- : Une glace deux boules inclin de 90 
SL -----> 2 : Elle va tomber la glace l, j'aime pas le gaspillage
SP -----> 2 je suis pas original dans mes notes sorry
{^} : Une peua de banane dans une poubelle
SL -----> 2 : moui
SP -----> 4 ca m'a fait marrer !
.- : Un gars qui met un suppositoire
SL -----> 1 : Dans la srie posie...
SP -----> 0 je vois pas ...
<==@== : Un mexicain avec un bazooka
SL -----> 3 : Il tire sur un canard ?
SP -----> 3 c'est moche la guerre...
GI : Un soldat amricain ...... (original !)
SL -----> 1 : non pas original dsol, 1 Pt parceque  personne n'avait os...
SP -----> 2 le casque qui fait un G allez, ...
____________________________________________________________

*yabo 46/100*

<EO -> un mexicain au moyen-age qui passe au mauvais moment sous la herse du chateau fort ...
SL -----> 3 : les mexicains n'avaient pas de chateaux si ?
SP -----> 3 : avec un raton laveur au meme moment c'eut t 5
O...x -> Le mexicain avant ( O ) et aprs ( x ) tre rentr 
dans le chateau fort au mauvais moment ...
SL -----> 2
SP -----> 3 de la suite dans les ides
&"< -> une vahine avec des noix de coco pour soutien gorge 
( & : buste, " : main sur les hanches, < : jambes)
SL -----> 4 : bien trouv
SP -----> 4 un bien beau tableau
//__ -> Un hovercraft
SL -----> 2
SP -----> 3
_) -> Le mme hovercraft aprrs qu'une blonde ait pris le volant
SL -----> 1
SP -----> 3 mignonnet
OO- -> Le mexicain de droite essaie de ramasser sa savonette 
dans la douche
SL -----> 1
SP -----> 1
{^} -> 2 chapeaux de mexicains attach avec un antivol  pendant qu'ils sont dans la douche
SL -----> 3
SP -----> 4 j'aime decidement la suite dans les ides
.- -> Fallait pas ramasser la savonette ... nan fallait  pas ...
SL -----> 0
SP ----->0 sauf la
<==@== -> Une horloge mexicaine (indiquant 3h45)
SL -----> 3
SP -----> 2 dur d'etre ponctuel
GI -> Le premier mexicain jedi avec son sabre laser. Que la 
Force soit avec lui !
SL -----> 2
SP -----> 2
____________________________________________________________

*system 32/100 Smiley de plomb*


<EO : Un mexicain devant 2 portes d'entres ne sachant pas 
laquelle prendre avec une vitre en forme de triangle au 
dessus des portes ..
SL --------> 3
SP --------> 2, pas de prcision sur la couleur du papier peint
O...x : Un mexicain aprs avoir t au toilette ne s'est pas 
bien torcher le Q ca laisse des traces
SL --------> 0 crade et mme pas drle
SP --------> 1 pour l'encre et le "papier"
&"< : une femme avec le masque qui prend que les yeux (si 
vous voyez pas ce que je veux dire je chercherais une photo)
SL --------> 3 superstivix doit aimer ce genre de femme non ?
SP --------> 2 pour avoir des photos de femmes (humour quand 
tu nous tient...)
//__ : le montant avant de ma voiture
SL --------> 1
SP --------> 1, pas copris et pas le temps de me creuser la tete
_) : un mexicain sur un circuit de F1
SL --------> 3 c'est rigolo d'imaginer le mexicain sur un Kart lol
SP --------> 3 oui un Kart sur un circuit de f1 ca peut etre amusant
OO- : 2 mexicains sur un bycicle
SL --------> 2
SP --------> 2 un peu marre des mexicains de base
{^} : Une des 2 portes vu de plus pres
SL --------> 2
SP --------> 1
.- : Le reste de la voiture aprs s'etre explos contre un mur
SL --------> 1
SP --------> 4 je savais pas que ralf schummacher etait 
mexicain !
<==@== : La voiture et le mur
SL --------> 1
SP --------> 1 (pas vu de mur moi)
GI : Des mexicans dans l'emission du Bigdil jouant au jeu ou 
le joueurs doit mettre des personne pour ecrire des lettres
SL --------> 0 : ah bon a ressemble aux lettre G et I ???
SP --------> 0 avec la meilleure bonne volont du monde

----------


## Superstivix

Le concours reprends pour le mois de novembre! Les rgles sont identiques  celles qui ont t mises en place lors de l'dition de juillet. Les deux juges de cette dition sont Stupid_puma et moi-mme donc dans les rgles remplacez Sylvain_Leray par Superstivix   ::wink::  .

Dsormais il n'y aura que 8 smileys habituels et deux qui seront  crer. Une rgle a donc t ajoute en consquence pour les deux derniers smileys:
8 "Tentez de traduire l'motion, le resenti ou le rsultat de la phrase par un smiley invent par vos soins (explications jointes possibles)Il va sans dire que c'est l'originalit et l'humour qui feront la diffrence  )

Voici donc les 8 smileys a interprter et les 2 smileys  crer pour l'dition de novembre 2004, celle-ci sera close le 30 novembre 2004  minuit. Bon imagination  tous   ::wink::  


1      z| 

2      Qx+

3      /p^

4      #|{

5      =}

6      [D>

7      O_

8      X~-

9      "Traduisez votre sentiment au retour de lexav sur les forums de             developpez"

10    "Trouvez  le smiley le plus adquat  l'option "J'aime pas bahamouth"

----------


## Superstivix

Et voici les rsultats tant attendus!

*RESULTATS SMILEY D'OR Novembre 2004 !!!!*




> Mais qu'elle tait belle l'dition de novembre des smileys d'or. Je dois avouer que j'ai pris une fois de plus un plaisir fou  dcouvrir vos participations boure d'inventivit et d'humour. Chapeau  tous encore !! 
> La tradition veut que le vainqueur organise la suivante avec un correcteur de son choix, j'espre donc que nous aurons une bien belle dition dcembre 2004


Sur ce voici les rsultats !! 

*Piotrek 83/100 Smiley d'or !!!!!*


1 z| "je vous parie que j'arrive a toucher mes orteils avec mon cou" 

SP -> 4/5 Amis contortionistes,  vous 
SSX -> 5/5 rien que d'y penser a me fait souffrir, mon pauvre dos 

2 Qx+ un type qui fume une clope apres avoir pos ses skis et ses batons 

SP -> 4/5 Fumer c'est mal 
SSX -> 4/5 belle imagination! 

3 /p^ le type du 1) qui a rat son coup 

SP -> 3/5 pas tres explicite mais j'aime bien l'echainement 
SSX -> 4/5 de la suite dans les ides, a me fait encore plus mal ! 

4 #|{ barracuda de l'agence-tout-risques qui, apparement aime pas bahamouth non plus 

SP -> 5/5 mort de rire 
SSX -> 5/5 gnial, bravo 

5 =} un skieur qui descend du telesiege: "j'ai encore perdu mon baton" 

SP -> 4/5 On sent que les vacances au ski se rapprochent 
SSX -> 3/5 moyen celui-l 

6 [D> un skieur aux WC 

SP -> 4/5 On fait du chasse neige aux toilettes ? 
SSX -> 4/5 il aurait pu mettre ses raquettes 

7 O_ une marmotte tonne qui decouvre un baton 

SP -> 4/5 La thmatique montagnarde est bien exploite 
SSX -> 5/5 c'est presque du comique de rptition Laughing 

8 X~- une souris ecrase 

SP -> 4/5 Simple et de bon gout 
SSX -> 4/5 crase par quoi? on veut du sang 

9 "Traduisez votre sentiment au retour de lexav sur les forums de developpez" 
c[?] *hips* 

SP -> 4/5 !biere lexav 
SSX -> 5/5 bonne bourre 

10 "Trouvez le smiley le plus adquat  l'option "J'aime pas bahamouth" 
B?HA OUTH 
. S 

SP -> 5/5 Pour l'originalit meme si une explication eut t bienvenue 
SSX -> 3/5 un peut simpliste  mon got 
____________________________________________________________ 


*GrandFather 82/100 Smiley d'argent !!!!* 
 

1 z| Zorro aussi sait jouer   Pong  

SP -> 3/5 l'histoire ne dit pas s'il battait le sergent Garcia 
SSX -> 3/5 pour la note historique 

2 Qx+ Un bien gros sac  dos pour un si petit scout, en route pour les JMJ 

SP -> 3/5 je perois presque le sourire plein de candeur du jeune scout 
SSX -> 4/5 chacun porte sa croix surtout pour les JMJ  

3 /p^ Peter nest pas prt demmnager : alors quil accrochait le lustre, il sest pris sur la tronche la cloison quil 

venait de poser. 

SP -> 5/5 euh .. tout simplement gnial Smile 
SSX -> 5/5 quel bricoleur ce Peter Laughing 

4 #|{ Calandre de Cadillac texane, avec les cornes de vache 

SP -> 4/5 ca m'en bush un coin 
SSX -> 5/5 la classe 

5 =} Superman repoussant un bulldozer avec la force de ses seuls bras 

SP -> 5/5 RIP l'homme de krypton 
SSX -> 4/5 balze le superman 
6 [D> Suspendu au trapze, John regarde impuissant son slip en train de glisser 

SP -> 5/5 Imaginons la suite.. [D----> et les cris d'admirations des supportrices de John  
SSX -> 5/5 Mouarf 

7 O_ En droulant le rouleau de moquette, jy ai retrouv une souris crase ! 

SP -> 5/5 Ah !! Je savais plus ou je l'avais rang !! 
SSX -> 3/5 

8 X~- Mike adore se faire fouetter alors quil est attach sur le lit 

SP -> 4/5 Le fouet.... L'etape juste avant le ramonage... 
SSX -> 3/5 tiens un autre SM 

9 -v-v-vvv Anomalie cardiaque  lannonce de la nouvelle, rvle par llectrocardiogramme 

SP -> 5/5 MAIS BIPPEZ MOI BENTON !!! 
SSX -> 3/5 a c'est sur a fait un choc 

10 x~x~x~O les taverneux en liesse faisant leurs adieux  Bahamouth en agitant leurs mouchoirs 

SP -> 4/5 "Ce n'est qu'un au revoir mes freres" chantait le jeune scout en partant des JMJ... 
SSX -> 4/5 c'est la chenille qui redmare 
____________________________________________________________________ 

*Sylvain Leray 81/100 Et enfin smiley de bronze pour le crateur historique des smileys d'or* 
 

1 z| 
Ne bouge pas, il est srement derrire le mur, je vais jetter un oeil 

SP -> 3/5 C'est pas discret quand meme ! 
SSX -> 3/5 l'espionnage c'est pas bien Very Happy 

2 Qx+ 
le Pape a got  toutes les spcialits locales pendant sa visite, la commission  rapporter que "Il tait un peu ballon et 

pinait les lvres pour ne pas vomir  cause de son indigestion" 

SP -> 4/5 On insiste jamais assez sr la face cache de la vie des chefs d'etats.. 
SSX -> 5/5 faire a  un vieil homme quel malheur 

3 /p^ 
Le dernier Kata de Youmigoshi Karatakitu se termine, sabre en arrire, on ressent la puissance de l'art martial, c'est 

poignant 

SP -> 4/5 tres potique 
SSX -> 4/5 la classe, c'est un katana? Razz 

4 #|{ 
Entrez votre code confidentiel... Erreur, Entrez votre code confidentiel, 2me essai, Erreur, Entrez votre code confidentiel, 

dernier essai. Erreur, votre carte est avale (  droite la tte du mec qui se penche sur le clavier  gauche) 

SP -> 5/5 MORT de rire !!!!!! 
SSX -> 5/5 trop fort celle l 

5 =} 
Hay Caramba ! Ma il  grosso esto Crocodilo ! ( le = symbolise la vitesse de dplacement de Pancho) 

SP -> 4/5 Ma Qu Flash c'est oun mexicano ?! 
SSX -> 5/5 c'est speedy gonzalez les cheveux au vent 

6 [D> 
Un cyclope avec la gueule de bois aprs le premier de l'an, il a mme gard son chapeau pointu ! 

SP -> 5/5 Excellent ! 
SSX -> 5/5 belle imagination chapeau! 

7 O_ 
Le capitaine crochet avait une poussire dans l'oeil, il s'est tromp de main en essayant de l'enlever... 

SP -> 4/5 Un grand classique mais de bon gout Wink 
SSX -> 4/5 un crochet dans l'oeil, aie Crying or Very sad 

8 X~- 
Voyez vous, chez Castorama, nos conseillers vous montre comment utiliser la perceuse "XTourneVis 2005" pour mieux vous informer sur nos produits. 

SP -> 5/5 Prochaine session, on se met  la btonneuse :p 
SSX -> 4/5 trop forte cette perceuse, elle fait combien? 

9 "Traduisez votre sentiment au retour de lexav sur les forums de developpez" 

{-''-;,... 
Deux yeux, une bouche ouverte qui crie des choses (bonnes ou mauvaises, au choix du jury) 

SP -> 3/5 !biere lexav 
SSX -> 2/5 bof! 


10 "Trouvez le smiley le plus adquat  l'option "J'aime pas bahamouth" 

<|^|> 

SP -> 3/5 je savais pas que les extraterrestres non plus n'aimaient pas bahamouth .. 
SSX -> 4/5 on dirait spafy vu de face avec la tronche 
_________________________________________________ 

*bahamouth : 76/100* 

z| >> Un champion de saut en longueur qui se jette contre un mur 
"z": la position du corps d'un athlte pendant un saut "":la tte "|": le mur 

SP -> 3/5 Le sport c'est dcidement trop dangereux pour moi 
SSX -> 4/5 c'est limite de l'auto-mutilation 

Qx+ >> Un bb essayant de rentrer une forme en X dans une trou en croix 
"Q": le bb tout nu, c'est un garon!!! "X" la forme solide "+" le jeu 

SP -> 4/5 C'est vraiment mieux que le Rorschah les smiley d'or 
SSX -> 3/5 les bons vieux joujoux ya que a de vrai 

/p^ >> quelqu'un caressant un chien qui a attrap un papillon 
"/" la main qui caresse, "p" la tte du chien "^" le papillon 

SP -> 3/5 Plein de posie Smile 
SSX -> 3/5 a c'est du chein de chasse, "belle proie mon chien" 

#|{ >> Un oiseau fonant sur un filet de tennis 
"#|" le filet de tennis avec le poteau "{" l'oiseau 

SP -> 3/5 bien vu 
SSX -> 5/5 mouarf trop drle 

=} >> un bret vert qui dgomme  la sulfateuse (gaitlin) 
("" le bret vert "=" la gaitlin "}" la gerbe de flamme sortant du canon) 

SP -> 3/5 Faut avouer, c'est viril 
SSX -> 4/5 a vaut bien un bon rambo 

[D> >> une formule un vue de dessus 
"[" l'aileron "D" le cockpit ">" la nez 

SP -> 4/5 (et puis mon chouchou c'est Button pour l'an prochain Wink ) 
SSX -> 4/5 Attention Jannot c'est bientt les graviers 

O_ >> une personne projetant un molard bien vert dans une assiette 
"O" la personne "" le molard "_" l'assiette 

SP -> 3/5 La photo pris sur le vif, ca c'est du travail d'artiste 
SSX -> 2/5 ouais c'est la dame pipi qui va pas tre contente 

X~- >> un poisson rammass par une roue  aube se faisant dgager 
"X" la route  aube "~" la traine du poisson hors de l'eau "-" le poisson 

SP -> 5/5 La plus originale des dfinitions pour ce smiley pas si simple 
SSX -> 4/5 ou va t'il chercher a? 

"Traduisez votre sentiment au retour de lexav sur les forums de developpez" >> O/'**'\O{OXO O\O} 
("'\o": bahamouth et "o/'": lexav qui ont une chopine  la main (et pas une chaude pine messieurs les dgueulasses) 
"*'*" les tincelles des chopes de bire qui s'entrechoquent) 
"{ }" les penses de bahamouth 
OXO lexav croisant le fer avec bahamouth 
O\O puis se faisant ramoner aprs sa dfaite 

SP -> 5/5 parce que c'est pas possible de mettre plus 
SSX -> 4/5 Baham' ne devrait pas avoir un petit couteau dans la cuisse? 

"Trouvez le smiley le plus adquat  l'option "J'aime pas bahamouth" >> oB#\O 
("O" la tte d'une personne avec une volute de fum "\" la jambe de la personne (elle est souple) 
("~" la touche de windows "O": la tte de bahamouth "B" les fesses de bahamouth 
=> quelqu'un d'nerv qui rentre  coup de pied une touche windows dans l'arrire train de bahamouth 

SP -> 5/5 C'est sur que c'est pas possible de mettre plus ? 
SSX -> 5/5 l'art de retourner une moquerie  son avantage  


____________________________________________________________ 
*Charly 73/100* 


1 z| Un homme qui vient de se faire larguer et qui tape ca tte contre un mur . 

SP -> 4/5 non seulement il est seul mais en plus il va devoir refaire l'enduit.. c'est balot.. 
SSX -> 4/5 a sent le vcu Laughing 

2 Qx+ Un papa mexicain avec une clope qui se promne avec c'est deux enfants ( ils sont a la mode les enfants ) 

SP -> 2/5 j'aime pas cette nouvelle mode mexicaine :p 
SSX -> 3/5 Ola caramba 

3 /p^ Un chinois parle a une femme enceinte 

SP -> 4/5 je suis emerveill par le mystre de la maternit 
SSX -> 4/5 elle a de beaux cheveux long 

4 #|{ Un rayon laser industrielle qui crame des bbte pour les metre en boite 

SP -> 2/5 Le futur nous reserve de ces choses... 
SSX -> 3/5 Et qui va manger les bonnes bebettes crames? 

5 =} Une bbete qui s'apprete a manger un des patrons de la boite ou ils cramaient des bbete 

SP -> 5/5 pour l'enchainement 
SSX -> 3/5 elle est costaude la bbette, fallait pas la chercher 

6 [D> Un velo avec un porte bagage ? 

SP -> 3/5 bof 
SSX -> 4/5 c'est ET qui conduit? 

7 O_ Un velo avec une roue dans le foss 

SP -> 4/5 les routes de campagne rservent parfois de mavaises surprises 
SSX -> 3/5 je savais qu'il fallait pas laisser le volant aux hommes verts 

8 X~- Le cycle de la vie d'un X ( etat larvaire , etat semi larvaire , adulte ) 

SP -> 5/5 je suis fan 
SSX -> 4/5 on a trouv notre Darwin sur DVP Very Happy 

9 "Traduisez votre sentiment au retour de lexav sur les forums de developpez" O_O ( lexave et pgibone se preparant a dbatre 

avec un Charly au milieu qui veut s'en all ) 

SP -> 3/5 
SSX -> 4/5 la dtresse de charly est presuqe palpable 

10 "Trouvez le smiley le plus adquat  l'option "J'aime pas bahamouth" 
% ( bahamout pos devant un train , prs a ce faire ecraser ( % represente baha )) 

SP -> 4/5 c'est tres bon Smile 
SSX -> 5/5 j'adore! 
___________________________________________________________ 

*Anomaly 68/100* 



1. z| C'est au pied du mur... qu'on voit mieux le mur ! 

SP -> 3/5 La sagesse proverbiale, ca eut pay.. 
SSX -> 3/5 logique implacable 

2. Qx+ Qui a accroch cette paire de ciseaux et cette croix sur la queue du chat ? 

SP -> 4/5 Les modos sont cruels  
SSX -> 3/5 pvre minou, nan j'dconne 

3. /p^ Un chinois perplexe devant le monnayeur d'un toboggan 

SP -> 4/5 et encore je note vache 
SSX -> 5/5 j'adore 

4. #|{ C'est bien rang dans ce placard : un jeu de morpion, un bton, un couvercle de casserole... 

SP -> 3/5 trop bien rang  mon gout 
SSX -> 3/5 et tu appelles a bien rang? 

5. =} Gentil crocodile, gote  cette pizza... 

SP -> 5/5 Et dire que j'ai hsit entre dveloppeur et pizzaiolo 
SSX -> 5/5 il est rock&roll ton pizzaiolo 

6. [D> Pas vident, de placer ce coffre dans cette armoire 

SP -> 2/5 dans l'armoire y'a dj l'amant.. 
SSX -> 2/5 armoire placard?? tu serais pas manique toi? 

7. O_ Tiens, je savais pas que les boules de billard attirait les mouches 

SP -> 5/5 La noire en 3 bandes.. 
SSX -> 4/5 essayes de la tuer entre la boule et la queue 
8. X~- J'ai de la chance si la premire de mes flches touche bien la cible... 

SP -> 2/5 Ca fait pas mouche ca par contre 
SSX -> 1/5 mouais 

9. \o (bienvenue, mais attention au carton rouge !) 

SP -> 4/5 Bon esprit 
SSX -> 4/5 bien vu 

10. [x] (la case la plus frquemment coche) 

SP -> 3/5 J'aime pas Erwy Sad 
SSX -> 3/5 c'est vrai que Baham' est casse-bonbon V 
__________________________________________________________ 

*iubito : 66/100* 

1 z| non didiou d'ordi tu vas marcher ? Vlammmm ! un coup d'tte dans l'cran 

SP -> 3/5 tant de violence suscite par ce smiley... 
SSX -> 4/5 joli coup de boule! 

2 Qx+ un clown (chapeau avec une plume) prend un verre au bistro avec un cur. 

SP -> 3/5 je me demande de quoi ils parlent... 
SSX -> 2/5 voila une scene bien trange 

3 /p^ un rappeur qu'a fait tomber sa casquette pendant qu'il sautait en roller sur un tremplin 

SP -> 4/5 cruelle dconvenue pour notre ami le jeune 
SSX -> 4/5 mouarf 

4 #|{ le chapeau, une flche et l'arc de l'indien, bien rangs avant la sortie 

SP -> 3/5 buffle agile pas mettre chapeau 
SSX -> 3/5 lol ils sont bien organiss ces peaux rouges 

5 =} l'indien qui tire  l'arc, il chasse le bison ou le Bamammouth ? 

SP -> 3/5 Buffle agile aime Bammamouth totem fertilit et vigueur corporelle 
SSX -> 3/5 attention au Bamammouth c'est dangereux 

6 [D> le livreur de pizza sur sa moto 

SP -> 3/5 elle est bien platte la pizza 
SSX -> 3/5 elle est bien carne la moto 

7 O_ pp fait le mariole avec son grand-bi, la roue arrire en l'air 

SP -> 3/5 mais que vient faire pgibone ici ? 
SSX -> 2/5 je vois pas le truc l 

8 X~- pp est tomb et le grand-bi a continue sa route tout seul 

SP -> 4/5 Very Happy 
SSX -> 3/5 au moins il y a de la suite dans les ides 

9 "Traduisez votre sentiment au retour de lexav sur les forums de developpez" OvO (des grands yeux, la tte en bas... sous le 

choc... "ah bon il tait parti ?" ) 

SP -> 2/5 bof bof bof 
SSX -> 5/5 j'adore celui l 

10 "Trouvez le smiley le plus adquat  l'option "J'aime pas bahamouth" 
__ <- au cimetire 

SP -> 4/5 pas mal Smile 
SSX -> 5/5 trs bien aussi 


______________________________________________________________ 
*ShootDx : 62/100* 


1) z| >> un gars qui dors dans son lit ( sa tte, | le haut de la couverture, z le son qu'il fait) 

SP -> 3/5 ca me fait un peu bailler 
SSX -> 3/5 je l'aurais pas vu comme a mais why not? 

2) Qx+ >> un chauve qui n'a qu'une oreille et qui passe la tondeuse 
(Q tte du chauve  qui il manque une oreille, x bras du chauve sur le manche de la tondeuse, + le reste de la tondeuse) 

SP -> 3/5 Il a perdu son oreille dans un accident de tondeuse ? 
SSX -> 2/5 pourquoi est-elle vers l'avant cette oreille? 

3) /p^ >> Un mur avec une bote aux lettres et un chinois qui passe  ct (en perspective: / le mur, p la bote  lettres 

plante dans le sol et ^ le petit Chinois) 

SP -> 3/5 Vous avez recu du courrier 
SSX -> 3/5 c'est la boite aux lettres de la tour de Pise? 

4) #|{ >> Un moustachu qui s'est fait mal (# l'corchure du moustachu, | les yeux du moustachu, { sa moustache) 

SP -> 4/5 j'adore le regard torve du moustachu 
SSX -> 4/5 pas mal en effet 

5) =} >> Elvis Presley qui se regarde dans une glace dforme ( la tte d'Elvis, =} ses bras qui tiennent le mirroir 

dform) 

SP -> 2/5 Le mec qui me vend un mirroir comme ca, c'est lui qui risque d'etre dform ! 
SSX -> 3/5 si a c'est pas tordu! 

6) [D> >> un monsieur trs large devant une bote aux lettres avec un tot ([ les bras du monsieur, D la bot  lettres, > le 

tot de la bote  lettres). 

SP -> 2/5 meme si il y a de l'ide.. 
SSX -> 1/5 tu fais une fixation sur les boites aux lettres? 

7) O_ >> Elvis Presley tte baisse qui pousse un cadis 
(O la tte d'Elvis,  ses cheveux -- il faut penser qu'il est tte baisse, _ son cadis). 

SP -> 4/5 ca me rapelle la fois ou j'ai crois Bertand Cantat dans un supermarch pres de bordeaux.. 
SSX -> 3/5 la fixation se porte peut-tre sur elvis 

8 X~- >> un yoyo (X le yoyo, ~- la corde) 

SP -> 3/5 
SSX -> 2/5 la corde est pas tendue, il remontera jamais le yoyo 

9) $A >> Tu as trop bu  la taverne, poivreau! ($ yeux  demi-ouverts,  nez rouge, A bouche nise) 

SP -> 4/5 Connaissant le personnage c'est totalement invraissemblable  
SSX -> 4/5 le retour dans la Taverne a se fte 

10) x/| >> Bahamout, accroupi, qui se fait tapper le postrieur (x bahamout, /| les jambes de son prsecuteur). 

SP -> 4/5 Il est capable d'aimer ca !! 
SSX -> 5/5 j'avoue que l'ide me plait bien 
_________________________________________________________ 
*SpaceFrog : 60/100* 

1 z| => zacahari  l'arrive du 100 mtres 
SP -> 4/5 C'est plutot Original 
SSX -> 4/5 c'est la ligne d'paule qui compte 

2 Qx+ => Le baron de la tronhe en biais avec son monocle et son oeil crev 
SP -> 4/5 Je n'en attendais pas moins 
SSX -> 3/5 pauvre baron 

3 /p^ => Elle est pas belle ma montagne ?? ... dit le basque 
SP -> 5/5 Interssant de prendre en compte l'orgueil des minorits ethniques : j'adore 
SSX -> 5/5 un vrai berger basque avec son baton et son beret 

4 #|{ => 
SP -> 0/5 
SSX ->0/5 

5 =} => C'est dcid ja fais ma valise ! dit Elvis 
SP -> 3/5 J'aime bien la banane d'Elvis 
SSX -> 3/5 c'est rock&roll 

6 [D> => Non pre nol il est trop grand pour toi ce beret ! 
SP -> 4/5 Dcidement ce batracien est fou Very Happy 
SSX -> 3/5 on n'en a jamais dout 

7 O_ => Bon la cruche d'eau est l les cahutes aussi mais il est ou le pastaga ?? 
SP -> 4/5 Et  la tienne Spafy 
SSX -> 5/5 et aprs l'apro tu fais pter les boules? 

8 X~- => Tu aurais pu attendre que je te remmette ta couche ! 
SP -> 4/5 Franchement avoir des enfants ca donne de l'imagination  
SSX -> 4/5 quelle imagination Wink 

9 "Traduisez votre sentiment au retour de lexav sur les forums de developpez" 
=>&S2 
SP -> 2/5 J'avoue qu'une explication m'aurait permis d'y voir plus clair, j'y vois un coeur mais c'est tout Crying or Very 

sad 
SSX -> 1/5 sans explication c'est vrai qu'on voit pas grand chose 

10 "Trouvez le smiley le plus adquat  l'option "J'aime pas bahamouth" => ^H% 
SP -> 1/5 euh la je vois rien par contre ..  
SSX -> 1/5 idem 

_________________________________________________________ 
*Ecclesiaste Dworkin 48/100 Smiley de plomb exaequo* 


1 z| Tu viens de couper mon rve..... salo !! 

SP -> 3/5 et quand on me reveille chuis de mauvaise humeur Sad 
SSX -> 4/5 imaginatif 

2 Qx+ Allyson. (du Q, du X, et plus si affinit) 

SP -> 0/5 hors sujet 
SSX -> 1/5 original mais pas de trs bon gout 

3 /p^ "Lache mes chapeaux !!" dit-ill  son gosse, un peu enruhm... (lui, pas le gosse) 

SP -> 1/5 pour le chapeau 
SSX -> 2/5 j'ai pas compris surtout le coup du rhume 

4 #|{ Tu mtonnes que t'entends rien,... le coton tige, faut le mettre horizontalement dans l'oreille..... Sinon tu entendras 

pas le superbe la# de Lorie.... 

SP -> 4/5 Love Lorie Love 
SSX -> 2/5 ouais 

5 =} Mineur noir amricain chantant le blues en creusant sous un soleil de plomb 

SP -> 3/5 j'aime bien 
SSX -> 3/5 

6 [D> Ouaaah.... tu fais vachement bien l'oiseau de profil !!! .... Ouais, je sais... 

SP -> 3/5 largement inspir de les Nuls :p 
SSX -> 3/5 

7 O_ Depuis que Baham est l, on respire plus !! 

SP -> 3/5 bah du coup, ca me fait penser au sponsor des rugbymen anglais .. 
SSX -> 4/5 lol, baham' aprciera sans doutes 

8 X~- Les cochons acteurs porno ont-il la queue en tire-bouchon ? 

SP -> 1/5 c'est l'heure de prendre les cahchets non ? 
SSX -> 1/5 on avait pas dis que le concours se voulait lger? 

9 "Traduisez votre sentiment au retour de lexav sur les forums de developpez" 
?->666 (combien t'es pret a payer pour l'envoyer rejoindre le diable?) 

SP -> 3/5 lexav c'est le dmon 
SSX -> 4/5 lol, lexav le diable! oui c'est pas faux Wink 

10 "Trouvez le smiley le plus adquat  l'option "J'aime pas bahamouth" 
=_@m ("le gros a la petite "cdille" c'est baham'... ) 

SP -> 1/5 il est possible que je trouve ca drole avec une explication.. 
SSX -> 2/5 j'ai pas tout suivi encore 

_____________________________________________ 

*BlakSun : 48/100 Smiley de plomb exaequo* 



1 z| :Bebert se relevant brusquement de son canape 
et criant a son tlviseur:"y'a pas but l il tais hors jeu!!" (profile) 

Sp -> 5/5 MORT de rire (malgr ma haine du foot) 
SSX -> 5/5 gnial mais il va se prendre l'cran dans la poire 

2 Qx+  ::P: p le chicanos devant la tombe de son ami un pissenlit a la main 
"ma dou , je t'ais pourtant toujours dit de garder ton arme charger..." (vue de haut) 

Sp -> 3/5 La scne est pitoresque 
SSX -> 4/5 mais pourquoi un pissenlit?? Koi 

3 /p^ : je suis une sirene et je marche sur les mains... 
(profile: / = bras, p =tete et autre bras, ^ =queue) 

Sp -> 3/5 il a oubli de prciser que c'est du picasso 
SSX -> 2/5 si a c'est pas capillotract ... 

4 #|{ : observer les nouveaux graphisme de space invader une fuse vue de profile plus 
vrai que nature!!!grace a la nouvelle technologie 3Char immerger vous dans ce jeu somptueux. 

Sp -> 4/5 promis, les prochains smileys d'or, je fais Boulder Dash 
SSX -> 4/5 un nouvelle jeunesse pour ce jeu trop fort 

5 =} : alors comme a mon arbalte vous fait rire attendez de vous prendre ce carreau 
que je vous prpare a vas tre un suppot et au lit!!! (vue de haut) 

Sp -> 2/5 -1 pour l'orthographe.. (naaaan j'dconne..) 
SSX -> 3/5 j'aurais plus vu un arc qu'une arbalette Wink 

6 [D> : les cabinets sont utiliser 
et j'aimerais bien que l'on me laisse finire de lire mon journal tranquille. (vue de haut) 

Sp -> 2/5 mou 
SSX -> 2/5 moyen 

7 O_ : chut y a jean qui dort aprs ses quelques litre de pastagua... (profile) 

Sp -> 2/5 mou aussi (je sais pas pourquoi ce smiley inspire tant le pastaga) 
SSX -> 2/5 moyen aussi 

8 X~- : bah alors pinochio geppetto t'avais pourtant dit de ne plus mettre ta casquette 
a oreillette fourre... (profile) 

Sp -> 1/5 (ca me rapelle cette histoire de la fe bleue assise sur le visage de pinoccho.. oups, je m'gare) 
SSX -> 2/5 ouais bof! 

9 "Traduisez votre sentiment au retour de lexav sur les forums de developpez" 
... explication: sans commentaire... 

Sp -> 0/5 sans point non plus 
SSX -> 0/5 essai non transform dommage 


10 "Trouvez le smiley le plus adquat  l'option "J'aime pas bahamouth" 
-> explication: tu sors!!! 

Sp -> 1/5 oui mais toi d'abbord 
SSX -> 1/5 un peu trop simple  mon gout

----------


## Manopower

> 1 : 3=
> 2 : |o|
> 3 : 888
> 4 : 3
> 5 : \-+/
> 6 : D
> 7 : >>T
> 8 : O)
> 9 : $$*
> 10 : (@)


Classement

1 : *GrandFather 33/50* 
2 : *  2EurosCents : 32/50*
3 : *Oluha 30/50*

4 : * Cantrelle 26 (+Bonus de 3,5 pour lhistoire) = 29,5/50*
5 : *Iubito 29/50*
5 : *System 29/50*
5 : * FRED.G : 29/50*
5 : *Illusion_MYA 29/50*
5 : *Pouic 29/50*
5 : *rOd 29/50*
11 : * Fred777888999 : 28/50*
12 : * Neguib : 27 / 50*
13 : *  Katyucha 26/50*
13 : *Yann2 26/50*
15 : *Mdiat 24/50*
15 : *Pierre Cellard 24/50*
17 : *IPER 22/50*
18 : *Morsi 12/50*

19 : *Getupa 11/50* 


Le Best Of (compilation de la meilleur rponse pour chaque smiley) Attention cest encore totalement subjectif !
1 : *Grandfather* : Marie-adle a un peu trop serr son corset.
2 : *Neguib* : Surboock (c'est la pression, la tte dans un tau)
3 : *IPER* : Poupes russes fabriques en Belgique
4 : *FRED.G*  opposition (avant combat) entre deux crabes d'espces diffrentes
5 : *Grandfather*  Robert le secouriste dbutant s'est encore plant les skis dans la poudreuse ; pas facile de skier avec un baton dans une main et dans l'autre la trousse des premiers secours...
6 : *Neguib* Hre Krishna Har ! (Batitude)
7 : *r0d* 2 bbs crocodile qui se font courser par une girafe.
8 : *FRED.G*  le soleil a rendez-vous avec la lune
9 : *Grandfather* Pour bien profiter d'un bivouac dans le dsert par une nuit toile, rien de tel que les brochettes de serpent.
10 : *Illusion_MYA* jai dcid de mettre ma vie virtuelle entre parenthses






Historique des rponses dans lordre de post (pour vrifier les plagiats cest utile)

* Neguib : 27 / 50*

1: Reveil difficile (la tte dans le c** ou les poches sous les yeux)
_ SL : 3/5 les poches sous les yeux jaime bien, comme lundi matin !_ 
2: Surboock (c'est la pression, la tte dans un etau)
_ SL : 5/5 a me rappelle un film avec une bonne ambiance, ctait quoi le titre ?_ 
3: Attention on nous regarde (Les murs ont des yeux aussi)
_ SL : 4/5 tu as vu le mme film que moi toi non ?_ 
4: a vaut pas 1 kopek (pardon 30 cents)
_ SL : 1/5 Non en effet_
5: UpSet (L je suis sonn)
_ SL : 2/5 UpSet cest nerv plutt, pas sonn (stunned) ?_ 
6: Hre Krishna Har ! (Batitude)
_ SL : 5/5 Bravo ! a remet mon shakra au top pour la journe !_ 
7: Telephone
_ SL : 0/5 a sonnait occup_
8: BigBrother  reserv pour ceux qui ont l'eil  tout)
_ SL : 2/5 BigBrother ne sourit jamais je crois_
9: Passage  la caisse (je veux du sonnant et du trbuchant)
_ SL : 1/5 un peu facile, et o est lastrisque ?_ 
10: Momentanment hors ligne
_ SL : 4/5  Bravo, bien trouv !_ 

* FRED.G : 29/50*

1 : sexe masculin en rection mais vue du dessous
_ SL : 0/5 : Ce nest pas vraiment dans lesprit du concours dsol (CF rgles)_ 
2 : voiture seule sur l'autoroute
_ SL : 3/5 : Cest une route de campagne ya quune voie !_ 
3 : trois modos en train de comploter... (celui du milieu est au premier plan, les deux autre  l'arrire plan)
_ SL : 4/5 je savais bien quils complotaient quelque chose !_ 
4 : opposition (avant combat) entre deux crabes d'espces diffrentes
_ SL : 5/5 Bien trouv a va saigner !  gauche cest un tourteau ?_ 
5 : la passion du Christ (regardez le smiley en penchant bien la tte  droite !)
_ SL : 2/5 mme aprs un torticoli  droite je vois pas trs bien _ 
6 : joueur de tambour en pleine action
_ SL : 4/5 Super bien vu on sent mme le rythme endiabl, Saturday night feveeeeeeeeeer_
7 : ondes captes par l'antenne de tl
_ SL : 2/5 On me la fait pas  moi, les ondes cest invisible_
8 : le soleil a rendez-vous avec la lune
_ SL : 4/5 Cest trs potique, on pourra en faire une chanson mme_
9 : Publicit mensongre : "Vous venez de gagner 1 million ! *(voir condition en bas de page, offre soumise  condition d'achat...)"
_ SL : 4/5 Bravo on sent la dtresse du type qui va chercher ses lunettes pour lire les conditions particulires crites en tout petit_
10 : Appelle-moi si tu veux...
_ SL : 1/5 Jai pas ton numro hey banane !_ 

* Fred777888999 : 28/50*

1 : j'ai une erection mais plutot faible, grille en plus, tans pis, je la garde quand meme.
_ SL : 1/5 ca arrive a beaucoup de gens tinquiete pas_
2 : etroit d'esprit, borne.
_ SL : 3/5_
3 : defile de bibendums ou 1500m mexicain au choix.
_ SL : 4/5 aaaah a me manquait les rfrences aux mexicains !_ 
4 : Obese, gros consomateur de Mc do, coca, frites.
_ SL : 3/5 Parceque manger au McDo a fait grossir ? (/Troll bouclier)_ 
5 : filtre a cafe pas trop tasse
_ SL : 2/5 Arabica ou Robusta ?_ 
6 : Landau tres stylisee
_ SL : 4/5 Bien vu ! Vous connaissez lhistoire du landeau et du Parpaing ?_ 
7 : Vous avez beau pousser, je reste sur mes positions
_ SL : 4/5 Il est difficile ce smiley, bien trouv_
8 : Nez de clown
_ SL : 3/5 Un petit sourire de Clown a vous remonte le moral pour la journe_
9 :: 11 septembre (la aussi Embarassed)
_ SL : 1/5 On voit bien les 2 tours et lavion, mais comme on est l pour samuser je mets que 1_
10 : ronds dans l'eau
_ SL : 3/5  Une thorie affirme que si on jette un pav dans une marre au japon, le japonnais qui la lanc a les chaussures mouilles._ 


*  2EurosCents : 32/50*

1 : Corrida ! Le toro charge ... Aprs quelques banderilles, il sera comme a : 3#
_ SL : 4/5 bien vu au moins une rfrence qui ne parle ni des oreilles ni de la queue !_ 
2 : Je ne comprends pas pourquoi crire 5 en binaire fait marrer ce H4cK3rZ 
_ SL : 3/5 Ils rigolent dun rien ces gens l_
3 : La rentre des classes ... en rang par deux, les enfants !
_ SL : 3/5 quelle discipline on est en 1948, cest plus possible de nos jours a ma bonne dame !_ 
4 : Il n'y a que les pervers pour reconnatre une gupire l dedans (penchez la tte sur la droite, pervers !)
_ SL : 5/5 en effet ! Maintenant cest flagrant ! PS : Sans tre pervers on peut aussi apprcier les belles choses euh apprcier la beaut fminine pardon._ 
5 : La route est barre dans la valle.
_ SL : 1/5 Cest plus une valle cest une cuvette !_ 
6 : C'est ridicule, un culbuto qui fait du Nunchaku ...
_ SL : 4/5 : la seconde daprs ce smiley : *D  (avec le son : PAF)_ 
7 : Danger ! Il y a un poteau tlphonique mal plac   la sortie du grand virage  droite !
_ SL : 3/5 Attention 90 droite se resserre dans 100 mtres_
8 : Un mdecine-ball sur un trampoline.
_ SL : 2/5 Merci de faire attention au matriel de la salle de gym_
9 : $tars and $tripes (les barres sont sur les S, et l'toile suit ... *)
_ SL : 4/5 Elles ondulent leur corps autour des barres Ahem bon bref_
10 : Un oignon ... ou alors Shrek, parce que les ogres, c'est comme les oignons ...
_ SL : 3/5 : Les ogres ont des oignons, ou sont des oignons ?_ 

*  Katyucha 26/50*

1 : Je vais faire pipi (pour un homme)
_ SL :1/5 On peut quand mme voir autre chose quun phallus dans ce smiley non ?_ 
2 : Laisse couler !
_ SL :2/5 : oki_
3 : Tu changes pas...
_ SL :3/5 : Cest une reprise dObispo ?_ 
4 : Qui se ressemble, s'assemble!
_ SL :1/5 ils ne se ressemblent pas du tout_
5 : Les opposs s'attirent!
_ SL : 3/5 Cest une exprience de physique l cest bien a ?_ 
6 : Je fais de l'usinage (le  est l'outils et le D la pice)
_ SL : 2/5 Tout es mcanis maintenant_
7 : Cherche pas, t'as tord!
_ SL : 5/5 Hahahah que de bons souvenirs ! Hector de Niort, cherche pas tas tord !_ 
8 : Je me protge
_ SL : 3/5 CRS ou chevalier de la table ronde ?_ 
9 : On est surveill (* : la camra )
_ SL : 3/5 En mme temps en braquant une banque vous avez cru que vous seriez tranquille ?_ 
10 : Mal aux oreilles!
_ SL : 3/5 a ressemble  Sonotone en effet mamie !_ 


*Oluha 30/50*

1 : un cornet deux boules
_ SL : 3/5 Quels parfums ?_ 
2 : un t-fighter
_ SL : 2/5 a manque deffets spciaux, a peut pas tre du Lucas Art _ 
3 : un boys band
_ SL : 2/5 ils sont super gros pour des vedettes qui veulent faire craquer les minettes_
4 : Maurice (le poisson) avec des moustaches au chocolat
_ SL : 4/5 cette fois ci, cest la pension !_ 
5 : tir de corde
_ SL : 4/5 gniiiiiiii Gniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii_
6 :  un bidibulle avec une choucroutte sur la tte
_ SL : 3/5 Quelle ide de mettre une choucroute sur sa tte plutot que dans son assiette_
7 : une holine vue de profile
_ SL :  3/5  bien trouv, on sent la dynamique, dommage que les hlices tournent pas_
8 : un mexicain qui lit sont journal sur les toilettes
_ SL : 3/5 On ne voit pas les toilettes, mais que cest bon de retrouver nos amis mexicains !_ 
9 : le soleil se lve sur une fort de sapins
_ SL : 2/5 Je vois pas trs bien les sapins, mais a sent le sapin a oui !_ 
10 : un double houlahoup
_ SL : 4/5 Le cirque Pinder est fier de vous prsenter Oluha dans son numro unique au monde !_ 


*Iubito 29/50*
1: Chicago bulls
_SL : 3/5 Iubito tu es graphiste ? il est gnial ce nouveau logo pour les bulls ! Dynamique, efficace, bravo !_ 
2:  Vous pouvez m'apportez des oranges ? (2 barreaux de la prison)
_SL : 3/5 il vole les oranges du marchand, se retrouve en cabane et il veut quon lui en amne !_ 
3:  C'est ton ge, Papa Nol ?
_SL : 2/5 : le pre nol a 666 ans :evil :_ 
4: Le miroir me dforme ?!
_SL : 3/5 aaah lambiance des ftes foraines de notre enfance !_ 
5: des crales qui flottent dans ton lait
_SL : 4/5 Justement jen ai mang ce matin, tu prfres lesquelles toi ?_ 
6: drle de moustache ! (penchez la tte  gauche)
_SL : 3/5 Pour avoir une pilosit pareil, cest forcment un de ces seigneurs nains sous la montagne !_ 
7: 'tention, l'antenne de ton tlphone va t'filer un cancer du cerveau
_SL : 2/5 Cest beaucoup plus grave quun cancer du bras droit (coluche)_ 
8: un 6-clopes... euh pardon... un cyclope
_SL : 3/5 batitude souriante pour ce monstre stupide et mchant._ 
9 : deux danseuses toiles Wink
_SL : 3/5 Presque plagiat de 2EurosCents, mais cest plus soft que les stip teaseuses _ 
10: le 15 aot, parce que c'est la mi-aot... miaaooouuuu (p'tite rfrence MSN)
_SL : 3/5 jai pas Msn donc je vois pas bien la rfrence, mais jaime beaucoup le jeu de mot_

*System 29/50*

1 : Un rateau pour donner les jetons au Casino (j'ai oubli le nom).
_SL : 2/5 Mais a va pas la tte vous allez dchirer le tapis de jeu avec votre fourchette !_ 
2 : Une voiture sur une route  sens unique.
_SL : 1/5 Fred G. a dit  voiture seule sur lautoroute _ 
3 : 6 oeufs...
_SL :5/5 : Bravo cest Aaaaaaaah PAF une belle omelette oui !_ 
4 : C'est loup le trucage l... va te changer !
_SL :2/5 : Ctait quoi le trucage, Dark Vador ?_ 
5 : Un tetris vu de haut
_SL : 3/5 Dailleurs jen avais un sous MSDos en 3D, gnial !_ 
6 : Un nageur avec sa planche devant.
_SL : 4/5 Buddy cest mon idole, un jour je surferais la plus grande des vagues de Nice._ 
7 : Les flches d'une route avec un stop (T).
_SL : 2/5 Logiquement ya pas de flches dacclration prs dun STOP ?_ 
8 : Un lev de soleil dj bien avanc. (tournez la tte)
_SL : 3/5 Cest potique, pas marrant, mais potique _ 
9 : Une voie ferre avec dviation (le * est le levier de dviation)
_SL : 4/5 Belle proposition originale, il fallait y penser bravo !_ 
10 : Une tornade vue d'au dessus
_SL : 3/5 : Reporters de lextrme, il faut tre fou pour avoir pris cette photo_

* Cantrelle 26 (+Bonus de 4 pour lhistoire) = 30/50*

1 : Bien mmch, de passage dans une soire, vos hormones masculines commencent a vous 'travailler' srieusement a la vue des belles femmes invites.
_SL : 1/5 : a ne vous fait donc penser qua un phallus cest pas possible !_ 
2 : Et oui, mais vous avez trop bu et vous voila prenant fermement appui aux murs des wc et tentant de viser du mieux possible la cuvette des toilettes pour vomir...s'est fou c'qu'elle semble loin cette cuvette.
_SL : 3/5 Beurps, je me sens pas bien, le smiley tourne tourne beurps_
3 : Vous sortez prendre l'air, et allong par terre vous scrutez....de belles empreintes de chenille dans le sable (mal barre quand meme votre soire)
_SL : 3/5 Avis aux amateurs de Chasse pche et nature en rentrant de bote _ 
4 : Avec le peu qu'il vous reste en poche, va falloir squatter les potes pour reboire un coup
_SL : 2/5 le  3  cest les potes ?_ 
5 : Peu conscient de votre aspect peu ragoutant du a l'alcool, vous faites des clins d'oeil a toutes les nanas qui passent
_SL : 5/5 Excellent le clin dil de poivrot en smiley a t invent !_ 
6 : ...Et vous vous prenez une bonne baffe
_SL : 3/5 Elles comprendront jamais rien  lamour les femmes_
7 : Un videur vous sort rapidemment...vous avez a peine le temps d'entrevoir vaguement la double porte qui mne a la sortie...
_SL : 3/5 La soire sannonce vraiment mal l_
8 : ...qui vous laisse au passage un oeil gauche au 'beurre-noir'
_SL : 1/5 indlicat videur qui laisse les clients se cogner_
9 : Vous hurlez des injures au videur...
_SL : 2/5 a sert  rien tu vas juste russir  te prendre un pain_
10 : ...qui vous met son poing en pleine gueule !
_SL : 3/5 Ah quest ce que je disais !_ 

*GrandFather 33/50*

1: Marie-adle a un peu trop serr son corset.
_SL : 5/5 Ah oui la cest une taille de gupe, la dame est toute bleue, mais elle a la taille fine !_ 
2: "...je contemplais mon corps sur la table d'opration du dessus, puis soudain j'ai vu cette lumire blanche aveuglante au bout d'un tunnel..."
_SL : 3/5 et tout  coup je me suis rveill en sursaut dans mon lit (ooooooooooouf !)_ 
3: Encore !? Mon afficheur cristaux liquides se remet dconner !
_SL : 2/5 Oh non ma Freebox est plante _ 
4: Le lapin blanc sanguinaire de "Sacr Graal" est de retour, et il a les crocs (pencher la tte  droite)
_SL : 4/5 Qui a pris la trs sainte grenade dAntioch ?_ 
5: Robert le secouriste dbutant s'est encore plant les skis dans la poudreuse ; pas facile de skier avec un baton dans une main et dans l'autre la trousse des premiers secours...
_SL : 5/5 On le dit jamais assez mais merci les secouristes de prendre tant de risques !_ 
6: La permanente de Charlotte n'a pas rsist au vent...
_SL : 2/5 La charlotte de la permanente ?_ 
7: Les oies sauvages l'ont eue dans l'os : l'avion venait par la droite et avait donc bien la priorit
_SL : 3/5 Les oies auraient du faire des appel de phare je pense, il allait vite cet avion_
8: Stan Laurel a toujours t "cras" par la prsence de Oliver Hardy
_SL : 2/5 Certes mais cest un ensemble harmonieux quand meme !_ 
9: Pour bien profiter d'un bivouac dans le dsert par une nuit toile, rien de tel que les brochettes de serpent.
_SL : 5/5 Miam ! superbes description bravo !_ 
10: La pelote basque avec une boule de papier froisse, c'est pas top...
_SL : 2/5 Ben non hein a marche pas du tout mme !_ 

*Morsi 12/50*

1: Chrie tu fais quoi ce soir ?
_SL : 1/5 On va en ville manger une glace ?_ 
2: tu rigoles ? lol (Lot Of Laugh)
_SL : 1/5 Quasi plagiat_
3: Chrie, les triplettes de belle ville m'appellent puisque tu as la migraine ce soir
_SL : 0/5 Lisez les rgles avant de poster pour la prochaine dition_
4: moiti moiti
_SL : 1/5 ?_ 
5: mmh, a se corse plus ou moins !
_SL : 3/5 Oui on sent le visage crisp_
6: Coureur 100m (pencher la tte droite)
_SL : 3/5 Il a une grosse tte non ?_ 
7: passe par le Tlpeage
_SL : 2/5 Cest toujours trop cher_
8: clown (pencher la tte gauche cette fois ci lol )
_SL : 0/5 Plagiat de Fred777888999_
9: payement comptant, le tlpeage ne marche plus !
_SL : 1/5 ou est la description du  *  ?_ 
10: Tornade !! (ne pencher pas la tte, c'est pareil pour ce smiley dans tous les sens loooooool)
_SL : 0/5 Plagiat de System !_ 


*Yann2 26/50*

1. un 3-Wing
_SL : 3/5 George Lucas aurait du y penser !_ 
2. ben un tie-fighter mais a djt dit
_SL : 0/5 Ben oui a a dj t dit !_ 
3. les empreintes d'un 6 pattes
_SL : 4/5 Mouarf ceut t long de faire le smiley pour son cousin de Mille Pattes !_ 
4. un poisson avec des dents de lapin ???
_SL : 2/5 Mais bien sr (allez me chercher une chemise avec de longues manches)_ 
5. Le lapin qui le poisson piqu les dent et qui galement perdu un oeil et ses oreilles (ouais, c'est vrai, il reste plus grand chose)
_SL : 4/5 a na ni queue ni tte mais cest tordant quand mme bravo !_ 
6. un plat de spaghetti (pencher la tte gauche).
_SL : 3/5 Spahghettis en lvitation au dessus de la gamelle _ 
7. Attention ! travers de th par la gauche (pour scne de mnage seulement !!!).
_SL : 2/5 Ma femme ne menvoie pas de sachet de th quand elle est fache_
8. un tennisman qui n'a pas lev la balle assez haut.
_SL : 2/5 je vois pas trs bien, ctait un service vole ?_ 
9. deux strip teaseuses sur des barres de fer avec une boule disco au dessus
_SL : 2/5 Quasi plagiat de 2EurosCents mais ya une boule disco l _ 
10. un rose emballe dans un papier pour se faire pardonner d'avoir t voir les strip teaseuses (aprs avoir oubli le th qu'on a reu dans la gueule).
_SL : 4/5 Un peu de romance dans ce monde de brute, bravo._ 

*Mdiat 24/50*
1 : Sois Maudit (en penchant la tte  gauche on voit le sceptre du mchant dans Conan, je ne sais plus combien)
_SL : 3/5 Celui dans lequel conan est muscl et a une grosse pe ou lautre ?_ 
2 : I am a poor lonesome spermato dans son urtre
_SL : 1/5 tas loupe le bus, ya 3 milliards de potes qui sont partis sans toi_
3 : Le chiffre de la bte, deux dos
_SL : 2/5 Dj la bte elle est moche comme un pou, alors a deux dos ??_ 
4 : Foutez-moi la paix, je suis sous pression !
_SL : 2/5 en effet tu tire une tronche l !_ 
5 : Je suis triste, mon petit tamis est parti.
_SL : 3/5 Avec ton tamis, reste plus qua chercher de lor, dur._ 
6 : Chef, ce sushi bouge encore !
_SL : 3/5_ 
7 : Ah, c'est a que tu voulais dire par centrifuge !
_SL : 2/5 la physique des ftes foraines en 3 volumes_
8 : Enceinte, vous tes sur ? Je ne sais pas comment c'est arriv !
_SL : 4/5 : Des jumeaux ? ah mais je ne sais pas qui est le pre du deuxime !_ 
9 : Encore un footballeur plein de pognon qui rate la cage !
_SL : 2/5 Coupons court  cette tentative de troll_
10 :Tiens, tu as retrouv mon oreille, c'est gentil de la rapporter
_SL : 2/5 Dans un sac avec des glaons_


*Illusion_MYA 29/50*

1 : la vrit sort de la bouche des enfants
_SL : 2/5 relation avec le smiley difficile, mme si cest vrai ce que tu dis_
2 : il y a un espoir lolon sy attend le moins
_SL : 2/5 Oui mais vite les murs se rappro. Crunch_
3 : les chiffres de mes touches de calculatrices se sont effacs et en plus, il men manque deux
_SL : 2/5 Tu peux compter jusqu' 6 cest dj pas mal _ 
4 : certaines femmes sont matrialistes et manipulatrices
_SL : 3/5 rien  rajouter_
5 : pendant la courte priode de mon adolescence, je changeais davis comme de chemises
_SL : 2/5 cest pas facile tous les jours_
6 : je voulais faire du cerf-volant mais les fils se sont emmls
_SL : 3/5 Ah oui alors l cest mal parti !_ 
7 : tout le monde cherche le point G, il y en a un autre, bien mieux
_SL : 3/5 Ah mais cest un scoop a ! et il se trouve o celui l ?_ 
8 : elle stait maquille les yeux pour la premire fois
_SL : 4/5 hh en chantant  ce soir je serais la plus belle  remix techno cest dur de se maquiller aussi !_ 
9 : (un couple amricain) la balle a tu sa femme qui marchait devant mais ne la pas atteint
_SL : 3/5 cest pour a que tous les hommes riches ont une femme ?_ 
10 : jai dcid de mettre ma vie virtuelle entre parenthses
_SL : 5/5 cest pas forcment drle mais je trouve la description du smiley vraiment parfaite bravo !_ 

*Pouic 29/50*

1 : Tiens, une fourchette ?!
_SL : 4/5 Aaaaah enfin quelquun qui pense  la fourchette que javais dessin !_ 
2 : Toi, t'as la grosse tte, tu passes difficilement les portes....
_SL : 2/5 Ben non, la sur le dessin il passe tranquille ?_ 
3 : Qui a mutil ces pingouins ??! Comment ils vont faire pour nager maintenant ???
_SL : 2/5 (3-1 pour la cruaut) Brigitte Bardot viiite viens viiiiiiiite !_ 
4 : Sniff... Il ne reste pas grand chose de ma super bcane, dit le bonhomme ( le '3') en regardant son guidon () qui trane tout seul par terre....
_SL : 3/5 Fallait pas la laisser sans anti-vol tout un week-end !_ 
5 : Un portrait de Casserolodo del Cuisine
_SL : 3/5 Je croyais que ctait un Pablo Picassiette._ 
6 : Ca fait vachement mal un spaghetti dans l'oeil droit !
_SL : 3/5 L il est cuit, donc mou, donc a fait pas mal, arrte un peu !_ 
7 : Mission Impossible version taupes : recuprer par un tunnel souterrain ce superbe tee de golf en or massif !
_SL : 4/5 Si vous tombez sur un pige a taupes, nous nierons avoir eu connaissance de vos agissements. Bonne chance Jimmy la taupe !_ 
8 : Oblix vient de dcouvrir le premier menhir courbe !
_SL : 3/5 QUI CA QUI EST GROS ? MOSSIEUR ASTERIX DIT NIMPORTE QUOI_
9 : Qui a foutu des morceaux de script shell dans ce concours ???
_SL : 1/5 Dsol ctait involontaire, je le referais plus._ 
10 : Le spaghetti dans l'oeil suffisait pas, hein ?! fallait ballancer le plat complet ?! C'est malin ca....
_SL : 4/5 (5 pour le comique de situation, -1 pour violence gratuite) que de violence !_ 

*IPER 22/50*

1 : Soire gay
_SL : 0/5_
2 : toilettes turcs
_SL : 2/5 cest pas super drle des toilettes turcs_
3 : poupes russes fabriques en Belgique
_SL : 5/5 Alors la cest vraiment tordant lol ! bravo !_ 
4 : un extra terrestre qui a bien les boules
_SL : 2/5 vraiment trs fach alors_
5 : un transat pour homo
_SL : 0/5 Homophobie ou juste vraiment orient sur le sujet ?_ 
6 : Cyclope bourr
_SL : 3/5 Mais tellement heureux de ltre on dirait !_ 
7 : Adjudant chef enterr (donc bourr)
_SL : 2/5 un officier mort est forcment saoul ou alors il nest quivre mort ?_ 
8 : Mat
_SL : 1/5 je suis pas sur mais je crois bien que ya truc la dessus sur les rgles des forums developpez.com, dans le doute tu as 1 point quand meme, la pauvre._ 
9 : De profil, un couple de nains  trotinettes un soir d't
_SL : 5/5 Tu es capable du pire, mais aussi du meilleur, bravo pour cette imagination !_ 
10 : Grossesse difficile
_SL : 2/5_


*rOd 29/50*
1 : Flatulence  angle ferm. "Dsol, j'ai mang des flageolets."
_SL : 2/5 cest vil dessayer de tuer les mouches comme a_
2 : Simley d'un gars qui a la gueule de bois. "Rofl, j'ai la barre moi ce matin."
_SL : 2/5_
3 : Meeting de bonhommes de neige.
_SL : 4/5 : Tu fais quoi pour les vacances ? Ben moi je vais  la neige_
4 : Michey Mouse avec 2 piercings  l'oreille gauche. Et il s'est fait arracher celui qu'il avait  l'oreille droite. (vu de dos).
_SL : 3/5 Mickey Mouse cest le chanteur du groupe  Heavy death metal au pays enchant  ?_ 
5 : Coctail.
_SL : 3/5 Avec une cerise dedans cest bien a ?_ 
6 : Ca c'est le gars qui tape sur un tambour dans les galres romaines, pour motiver les troupes.
_SL : 3/5 Eux ce sont les premiers  mourir dans les films de galre, logique_
7 : 2 bbs crocodile qui se font courser par une girafe.
_SL : 4/5 Situation improbable, mais trs bien vu, sont mignons ces bb crocos !_ 
8 : Un mexicain qui fait du tir  l'arc
_SL : 3/5 Ah ces fameux mexicains nous manquaient ! Mais ils ne sont pas tous pistoleros ?_ 
9 : Deux serpents qui jouent au volley-ball sur des chasses.
_SL : 3/5 Mouarf ! Et personne trouve a illogique ? ben oui les serpents a a pas de bras !_ 
10 : Tie-Fighter touch.
_SL : 2/5 boum._ 

*Getupa 11/50* 

1 : QUEQUETTE !!! (en hurlant bien sur)
_SL : 0/5 HEIN ?_ 
2 : Schmatisation simplifi du dplacement d'un electron dans un champs gravitationnel  un instant t
_SL : 3/5 cest trs simplifi, a permet  tous de comprendre la physique quantique en smiley._ 
3 : Queueleuleu Gay vue du dessous
_SL : 0/5 : On fera un concours Trash un jour promis, mais l, cest non._ 
4 : Jeune femme vu du dessus s'amusant avec ces nouvelle protubrance mamaire (non pas noel !) fraichement silliconnes.
_SL : 2/5_ 
5 : | (bah ouais, \-+/ = |)  :;): 
_SL : 1/5 rien compris ?_ 
6 : Carlos dansant la macarna
_SL : 3/5 Move your body.. ah non cest pas a_
7 : Le bout du monde
_SL : 1/5 la ou locan tombe dans le vide ?_ 
8 : Un clandestin cphalopode ou la vue en coupe du ventre d'une femme enceinte d'un uf
_SL : 1/5 moui_
9 : Pointeur sur rfrence de hash (et vive perl ...)
_SL : 1/5 Pourquoi tant de code ? cest la taverne ici (humour et dtente) pas de code !_ 
10 : L'anus d'un ex taulard
_SL : -1/5 : Morsi vient dtre sauv dun smiley de plomb, bravo Getupa !_ 


*Pierre Cellard 24/50*

1 :  Lolo ferrari sur un vlo
_SL : 2/5 on remarque que le pneu avant est sous-gonfl, risque de crevaison !_ 
2 :  un mexicain aux toilettes
_SL : 2/5 le Mexicain a un grand chapeau, la on dirait plutot un Texan (ceux avec une petit cerveau euuh chapeau (/troll bouclier)_ 
3 :  l'icone MSN messenger apres une cuite
_SL : 4/5 Woooooow jai deux fois plus de contacts que dhabitude !_ 
4 : Lolo ferrari vue de dessus
_SL : 2/5 Mais laissez la tranquille ! Vous tes gonfls quand mme !_ 
5 : un tableau en perspective represantant une croix catholique ( tourner la tete)
_SL : 1/5 la perspective et t correcte si le smiley tait /-+/_
6 : quelqu'un qui danse dans la sale de bain
_SL : 3/5 et qui met de la mousse partout yooohoo !_ 
7 : la gauche de la vue d'une rue avec son panneau indiquant qu'il faut serrer a droite car il y a un pont.
_SL : 2/5_
8 :  un crpe qui saute de sa poele (on ne voit pas la queue de la poele)
_SL : 5/5 Flicitations ! Il faut savoir prendre larbitre Breton par les sentiments, miam une crpe !_ 
9 : deux serpents autour d'un baton et une araigne (le tout dans une pice poussireuse et dlabre bien sur)
_SL : 3/5 Fort Boyard quand tu nous tiens !_ 
10 : un plat de spaghettis dans son assiette
_SL : 0/5 Plagiat (cest les mme rgles pour tous)_

----------

